# COMMENTS ONLY ;)! - Oberon Product Images



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Soooo. I have been lurking here for a while now, commented here or there, but this is the first time I start a thread  

I just really wanted to thank Jesspark for all her hard work on the Oberon pictures only thread: it's awesome! Although I have seen all the pictures before, it's just such a pleasure getting to see them all again! And I can't wait to see all the new ones soon, once the new covers start shipping !

And, while re-looking at all the covers, I couldn't help but think that there are bound to be comments/questions popping up concerning the covers...
BTW, have you noticed the differences in red in River Garden? One of them looks almost orange, and I was wondering whether it was just in the pic or really like that...   I kind of like it too, imagining Tree of Life in that color  

P.S. You guys are all great, and I just love reading you all, thank you


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Great idea, Neo!

Keep in mind that dye lots vary, each hide may take the dye differently, cameras, lighting, and your monitor all may cause the color to look diferent.  There may very well be differences between the covers--in fact, I fully expect there are--but the other variables may make two identical covers look dissimilar.

The idea behind the image thread is to get a general idea of what a given cover or journal will likely look like in a color not present on the website. 

Most of the red covers have looked like a true red on my color calibrated monitor, but again, I'd expect there would be some variations between them.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Aww, you're welcome, Neo! *blush*

I just like seeing things organized, and it's nice to have so many Oberon photos in one place. The main Oberon photo thread is up to thirty-one pages now, so it takes a really long time to go through! Once I'm done with the new thread (well, it'll never be _done_-done because I'll always be able to go back and add more photos, but you know what I mean), I hope that it'll be a good resource for people who are curious about the color variations in Oberon's products: both the differences in dye lots, as VictoriaP mentioned, and the color options that aren't shown on the website. It'll also be convenient if someone asks about, say, the Tree of Life cover, and we can provide one handy-dandy link to several photos in more than just the default color.

Starting this thread was indeed a great idea of yours, BTW! I'm all about discussing those beautiful covers. 

Okay, off to go start assembling the Roof of Heaven photos... this is going to take a while!


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

The biggest difference in colour I've seen is with taupe colour. The photos on Oberon's site make it look like a very pale beige. However, I've seen a photo on the boards that makes it look more like a caramel colour, like saddle but a few shades lighter, and the poster also said it was more of a caramel colour in real life (non-photo). So there ya go. Would love to point you to the post, but I've forgotten who posted it and where it is. _*Edit:* S'ok, jesspark to the rescue! (eventually... after you've done all the RoH and all the others... Man, what a big job, lol!)_

There's major differences with the purple covers, too. And I suppose all the others. You're never going to get them all exact, for the reasons VictoriaP specified. But the taupe colour differences were the most obvious to my eyes.

There are entire threads for discussions regarding the differences in colour between Oberon covers. Might be worth a look-see in those if it's something that concerns you before making a purchase.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

reemixx said:


> The biggest difference in colour I've seen is with taupe colour. The photos on Oberon's site make it look like a very pale beige. However, I've seen a photo on the boards that makes it look more like a caramel colour, like saddle but a few shades lighter, and the poster also said it was more of a caramel colour in real life (non-photo). So there ya go. Would love to point you to the post, but I've forgotten who posted it and where it is.


This one? Although it's Hokusai Wave in taupe, it does look more like a light saddle. Still gorgeous, but it looks absolutely nothing like this picture of the taupe Raven cover.

I'm crossing my fingers that seeing all these possible shades prepares people for what their cover may look like -- in the above example, for instance, it's clear that "taupe" ranges from "white chocolate" to "caramel." (Man, now I'm hungry.) Knowing that, maybe people won't be as surprised if their cover doesn't look exactly like the product photo on Oberon's website.

(And, yeah, I'm totally putting off the RoH post right now!  With over fifty photos, that sucker's intimidating!)


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

jesspark said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that seeing all these possible shades prepares people for what their cover may look like -- in the above example, for instance, it's clear that "taupe" ranges from "white chocolate" to "caramel." (Man, now I'm hungry.) Knowing that, maybe people won't be as surprised if their cover doesn't look exactly like the product photo on Oberon's website.
> 
> (And, yeah, I'm totally putting off the RoH post right now!  With over fifty photos, that sucker's intimidating!)


I think your doing a great job doing this. I'm sure it's an unbelievable amount of work.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I think your doing a great job doing this. I'm sure it's an unbelievable amount of work.


Thank you, Kevin!  My husband is a firefighter and works twenty-four hour shifts, so I need something to do on nights when he's working. Putting together a massive collection of Oberon photos fits the bill. =)

I just finished the basic Roof of Heaven post... whew! You folks sure do like your RoH!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Excellent Job Jesspark!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Excellent Job Jesspark!


Thanks, Rasputina!  It'll still be a while before I have all the currently-available designs up, but I'm getting there!

On the suggestion of the wonderful VictoriaP (thanks again!), I'm going back and making all the images clickable thumbnails; I knew there were a lot of Oberon pics, but I think I still managed to underestimate how many there were, and that thread's already enormous in size! With thumbnails, you can still see all the photos and click on the ones you want to enlarge, but the page shouldn't take all day to load.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

jesspark said:


> This one? Although it's Hokusai Wave in taupe, it does look more like a light saddle. Still gorgeous, but it looks absolutely nothing like this picture of the taupe Raven cover.


That's the one!  This is great, I don't have to do any work. jesspark does it all for me! rofl


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been looking at pix, and at Oberon's web site and still couldn't completely tell...do all the journals close with a strip of leather to wrap around the button?  The closure with the bungee on the kindle covers seems so much more secure, but the choices in the journal covers is so much wider....

These covers look like works of art, and I want one.  One.  Seriously.  Only one.  Ok, I want 15, but I'm only going to buy one, because as a tshirt  I saw last night said, "one-click is dangerous".  I have to have $$ left for books after dressing my Kindle, right?

Kim


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

kimmysue said:


> I've been looking at pix, and at Oberon's web site and still couldn't completely tell...do all the journals close with a strip of leather to wrap around the button? The closure with the bungee on the kindle covers seems so much more secure, but the choices in the journal covers is so much wider....
> 
> These covers look like works of art, and I want one. One. Seriously. Only one. Ok, I want 15, but I'm only going to buy one, because as a tshirt I saw last night said, "one-click is dangerous". I have to have $$ left for books after dressing my Kindle, right?
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim, yes they do. Only the Kindle covers have bungees. I have both a journal and a Kindle cover and the journal closure seems pretty secure to me.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

kimmysue said:


> I've been looking at pix, and at Oberon's web site and still couldn't completely tell...do all the journals close with a strip of leather to wrap around the button? The closure with the bungee on the kindle covers seems so much more secure, but the choices in the journal covers is so much wider....
> 
> Kim


Hi, Kim! I don't own any Oberon journals, so I can't speak with any authority on the method of closure, but some folks here on the boards have replaced the leather strap with an elastic hair band. It seems to work quite nicely! You can see some photos of one such replacement here.



reemixx said:


> That's the one!  This is great, I don't have to do any work. jesspark does it all for me! rofl


I do what I can.  Happy to help!

In other news, I've turned all the large images in the Oberon photo thread into thumbnails (the page loads so much faster now -- thanks again for the suggestion, VictoriaP!), and I've posted photos of every Kindle cover design except Three Graces, Raven, and Celtic Cross. Those last two will be easy (in fact, I don't think I've seen a single Celtic Cross here on KindleBoards), but I'm waiting to hear the status on Three Graces (*edit:* and Fairy, which I just now realized was gone, too) so I can know if it goes with the rest of the Kindle covers or if it should be considered retired before I wrap up these last few posts. Plus, I need to get some sleep eventually; right now seems to be a good stopping point. 

After all of the covers are accounted for, I'm also going to post photos of the journals, since several people have converted them into Kindle covers, and I'll start looking through more than just the most obvious threads for pictures so I can continue adding to the collection. 

A big THANK YOU to everyone who's shared pictures here on KindleBoards! I have to say that members' photos helped inform my purchasing decision (hey, seventy-five bucks is big money to some of us!), and I hope they'll keep doing so in the future. In the meantime, please feel free to PM me with any errors you spot in the photo thread -- I'm sure I've made plenty! -- or any suggestions, comments, etc.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you Jess! Your doing a great job! I am ordering the Dolphin journal from the site you found. I got it in Navy. I may order the whale in turquoise too, if the first order goes well. I also just ordered a new camera from Amazon, with the kindleboard link, so I will take pics and see if I can figure out how to post them!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

jesspark said:


> Hi, Kim! I don't own any Oberon journals, so I can't speak with any authority on the method of closure, but some folks here on the boards have replaced the leather strap with an elastic hair band. It seems to work quite nicely! You can see some photos of one such replacement here.


Thanks so much jesspark!! This is exactly what i wanted to know. KB'ers rock!

Kim


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jesspark, thanks soooo much for doing this.  Another forum I belong to (purses.... don't get me started!  ) has threads like this and they are WONDERFUL!.
You rock, Jesspark!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to agree that Jesspark is doing a great job! This makes it easy to check out everything, without having to got thru a gazilion (ok maybe a few less) pages on the main Oberon thread. I wish I knew what I was doing (not very tech savvy) with this site (& actually the kindle itself-tried, but can't get decal girl screensaver to work), so i appreciate all the time & effort! 
Kristie


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

What a wonderful job you are doing jesspark!  Thank you so much!  I have been trying to figure out which skin I would like better with my ROH and this is so helpfull.  

Does anybody know which skin does patchymama has on her kindle?  It is the one that says Tiffany. Thanks.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> Jesspark, thanks soooo much for doing this. Another forum I belong to (purses.... don't get me started! ) has threads like this and they are WONDERFUL!.
> You rock, Jesspark!


Hi - what forum is the purse forum, out of curiosity?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Love the thumbnails! And thanks for doing this, it has been very helpful for me.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

You're so welcome, everyone! I'm glad my thread's been helpful.  I'll continue working on it tomorrow night.



AFS_NZ_IT said:


> What a wonderful job you are doing jesspark! Thank you so much! I have been trying to figure out which skin I would like better with my ROH and this is so helpfull.
> 
> Does anybody know which skin does patchymama has on her kindle? It is the one that says Tiffany. Thanks.


Hi, AFS_NZ_IT! The skin patchymama has is a custom one from www.mytego.com. You can see a front-view photo of it here. 

Skins from Tego have a slight "snakeskin" texture to them, but they're really easy to design on their website, they're relatively inexpensive, and you have the option to purchase only one side if you don't plan on using both. Sometimes the skins take a while to reach your door -- mine took twenty-one days when I ordered it a couple of months ago -- but NYCKindleFan got hers in just nine, I believe, so I'm hoping that means Tego is improving their shipping times.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Hi - what forum is the purse forum, out of curiosity?


It is, quite literally, the purse forum.... I've been over there for three years already....

http://forum.purseblog.com/


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Hi - what forum is the purse forum, out of curiosity?


i was also wondering this...and managed to restrain myself from asking. Sigh. NOW you've done it. Since I now know the actual address, there is no hope. Can I tell my husband its all your fault? LOL!!

Kim


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow Jess. That was some awesome job on the Oberon covers! You made it so much easier to browse. 

EllenR


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, EllenR! That's just what I like to hear -- I'm happy to help.  

I just finished posting the last few Kindle cover designs, noting that Three Graces and Fairy are now retired. I also went back and added the new official photos to each design's posts, and separated each post into "new button style" and "retired button style" by means of a horizontal line. I plan on posting photos featuring the new buttons/colors above the line and any older photos that I discover below the line, just to keep things nice and clear.    I think it should work out well!

In the photo thread, I also want to include journal designs, both current and retired, since people sometimes use Oberon's journals to make Kindle covers... but that might take a while.    I think I'll wait until next month, after Ginkgo and Hummingbird are added to the Kindle cover line-up, since I'd like to keep all the Kindle covers grouped together in the thread with journals coming last.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> It is, quite literally, the purse forum.... I've been over there for three years already....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/


[shhhh, my husband it sitting at the end of the couch next to me...walking over right now...don't mention it to him ]



kimmysue said:


> i was also wondering this...and managed to restrain myself from asking. Sigh. NOW you've done it. Since I now know the actual address, there is no hope. Can I tell my husband its all your fault? LOL!!
> 
> Kim


hee, hee...I will take all of the blame...isn't there some quote...step into to my parlor said the spider to the fly...something like that


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Great job, Jess.  Thanks for doing all this.

I just came from the Oberon site to see the new options.  I'm so glad I bought my green dragonfly pond, since it's no longer available in green.  I do like the frog in it though.

My first impression is that the sky blue ROH needs me as an owner.  I don't want to change my green starburst skin just yet.  I think it doesn't really matter, because when the kindle shows, the cover doesn't.  I'll wait a while.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think the thread this is in response to needs a bump, it's wayyyyy back there now


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I asked if it could be made a sticky so it would stay visible. Unfortunately, that's not an option, so, if I'm not updating it with new posts, it's going to get buried. Oh, well...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

hmmm can we post a link to it in one of the accessory stickied threads? I have it bookmarked now, because after searching so many pages I didn't want to have to that again LOL


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I think that'd be a good idea, but you'll have to ask the mods.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I really feel the image thread badly needs to be stickied or otherwise linked in a way that we can easily refer to it.  I'm happy to jump in and help with newbie questions, but there are some things that could be more easily handled if we had things like that readily accessible.

Mods, is there a reason we can't do something to make that thread more visible?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Any news from the mods on making the Oberon pix thread more visible or easy to find? It's going to be really important, especially once people start getting their new Oberons, with the new blue and new designs


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

maybe pm Harvey?

here is the link to the thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9569.0.html


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Rasputina!


----------

